# 2015 Haunted Eve Yard Haunt



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Haunted Eve Halloween 2015


Yard Haunt Theme: Gargoyles and Gorgons




flic.kr


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Absolutely love the lighting! Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gargoyles and gorgons - what's not to love?:jol:

Agree with JD - beautifully lit scenes.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet haunt!
Congrats!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Like the dragon banners and that ogre with the underbite. What a great display!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice work. Lovely pics too.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

nice castle facade, I can see you continuing that to the rest of the front of your house, lighting is great, and love all the pumpkin carvings.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love to look at your haunt every year. I love how all the gargoyles cast a shadow on the facade. The huge ogre guy? fantastic. Just a question how do you attach those curtains to your soffit? Im always trying to find something that won't damage the house.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> I love to look at your haunt every year. I love how all the gargoyles cast a shadow on the facade. The huge ogre guy? fantastic. Just a question how do you attach those curtains to your soffit? Im always trying to find something that won't damage the house.


We used a series of small cup hooks screwed into the siding just below the soffits (where the siding was flush against the wall board). We hung wooden dowels on the hooks using small eye screws and cable ties (which allowed adjusting the level of the dowels). The curtains were hung from the dowels using curtain clip rings. Best system we could come up with to accomplish the goal. We did paint the cup hooks with Rust-Oleum spray paint that matched the color of our siding prior to installation.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Now that's a lot of carving! I love the big lip gargoyle. Great use of lighting. One day, I'll learn how to properly utilize it. May have to take lessons from you.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the blending of your props, JOL's, tombstones and lighting. Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2015)

Really love your pics! Did you make or purchase the gargoyle with the underbite? If you purchased, would you mind sharing where you found him?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great setup! You have some unique ghoulies and I love the use of pumpkins to line the walk


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Really love your pics! Did you make or purchase the gargoyle with the underbite? If you purchased, would you mind sharing where you found him?


The big gargoyle with the under bite is one of our "Frankensteined" props. The mask was purchased over a decade ago from a mask shop on the web. The body frame is an over-sized Halloween costume stand we bought from Spencer Gifts in the early 2000's. The hands are large latex monster hands. The brown robe is from our werewolf creature-reacher costume that we purchased way back in the early 2000's as well. We modified the gargoyle mask this year by adding the acrylic eyes to the eye holes (filled them with Crayola "Model Magic" clay that dries firm). We try to rotate props that we've collected over the years in and out and modify them so that our haunt keeps surprising people. Even we were surprised we hadn't used that mask again in 10 years! Some of our stuff is starting to show the test of time. One of our props, a latex skeleton pirate over a somewhat poseable armature that we got back in 2006 and dressed up as various different monsters over the years finally had to be retired after this Halloween.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Gargoylicious, it is!!! Beautiful lighting:biggrinkin:


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

hauntedeve said:


> The big gargoyle with the under bite is one of our "Frankensteined" props. The mask was purchased over a decade ago from a mask shop on the web. The body frame is an over-sized Halloween costume stand we bought from Spencer Gifts in the early 2000's. The hands are large latex monster hands. The brown robe is from our werewolf creature-reacher costume that we purchased way back in the early 2000's as well. We modified the gargoyle mask this year by adding the acrylic eyes to the eye holes (filled them with Crayola "Model Magic" clay that dries firm). We try to rotate props that we've collected over the years in and out and modify them so that our haunt keeps surprising people. Even we were surprised we hadn't used that mask again in 10 years!


Very nicely done! I especially like this guy. He has so much character.


----------

